
Hacking a Tesla Model S - rizjoj
https://blog.lookout.com/blog/2015/08/07/hacking-a-tesla/
======
mschuster91
> We also found a number of vulnerabilities that allowed us to, with physical
> access to the vehicle, to gain root access to two of the infotainment
> systems

You should not have to depend on vulnerabilities to gain root access to a
computer you own.

I'd rather like to see e.g. a system protected by a unique ECC SSH key, and
you get the copy of the private key in paper together with your manual, as
well as instructions on how to regenerate it.

